# Tentative sardine dip/spread



## luvs (May 18, 2010)

i'm figuring i ought make a dip or a component for bread, toasted, pumpernickle/rye curls, or garlic-bagel chips.
i've got olive oil-packed sardines.
i'm gonna, as of yet, clean/flake them post-draining (& reserving a smidgen of) the olive oil they're packed in.
then i was figuring on dicing onion, whisking in some reserved olive oil, pepper, salt, old bay, worchestershire, Frank's, mustard, dillweed or parsley, a dab of citrus, etcetera. capers, minced.
cooked egg, diced, folded into that, or sliced & as for a garnish.
blending in sour creme.
tweaking of this appreciated!


----------



## ChefJune (May 18, 2010)

I think I'd leave out the Old Bay. It has such a distinctive taste, and often "takes over."  If that's the taste you're going for, then you probably don't need a lot of the other flavorings, but not sure which ones I'd omit in that case.

Why not top your canape with a dollop of sour cream and a sprig of dill rather than putting the sour cream into the spread?

I love sardines in almost all their permutations.  Did you know they were really good for stiff joints?  LOADED with Omega-3's.


----------



## FrankZ (May 18, 2010)

Leave out the Old Bay?  That is like blasphemy around these here parts. 


No really.. I know too many people that think Old Bay is a food, not a seasoning.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 18, 2010)

What do you mean by "clean" them?? There is no "cleaning" required of canned sardines. They've already been gutted, & the bones are completely soft due to processing. In fact, in addition to all the terrific Omega-3, those soft bones (that are barely existent & which you don't even notice) are what makes sardines such a terrific source of calcium.

And I also agree with June that you have too many flavors going on there.  I'd nix the Old Bay.  Also the sour cream & the cooked egg (except as garnish as June suggested).


----------



## FrankZ (May 18, 2010)

I have known people that liked canned sardines but didn't like the bones (no matter how soft and mushy) and have tried getting as much of that out as possible.

I, personally, wouldn't worry about them.  Though I suppose they could be a texture issue depending on the spread.


----------



## ChefJune (May 18, 2010)

I didn't even notice that OP said anything about removing the bones!  What bones?  I've been eating canned sardines all my life and never noticed any.


----------



## FrankZ (May 18, 2010)

Some of the bigger ones have some you notice.  Especially the spine.  Not an issue for me.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 18, 2010)

You don't tend to notice them because they're completely softened by processing.  But some people see them & assume they have to be taking out, which they don't (& really shouldn't).  Particularly in any preparation where the sardine is broken up or mashed, they really just disappear into the mix.


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2010)

I agree with Breezy and June, yes there are some bones but they are so soft they jut dissapear as you moosh the fish. Frankly, I'd leave them as simple as possible, I'd want the flavor of the sardine to come  through. Some finely diced green onion, Worchestershire,a little finely chopped parsley. You could also think about an anti pasto  sardine  or a sardine salad platter.
kades


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 18, 2010)

Purely as a side-note.  Did you know that as of April there are no longer any sardines canned in the US.  The last plant that canned them, up in Maine I belive, was closed by owner.  They will now all be imported.


----------

